# Our take on Chateau Miranda in Belgium... image intensive!



## TeeJF (Jun 26, 2011)

We have just got back from a trip to Verdun in France where we managed to penetrate five of the WW1 forts which ring the city. There will be site reports shortly. But on the way across we couldn't resist doing a site we have been fascinated by ever since we first saw someone else's photos in Derelict Places. As with some of our other posts this too is a very popular urbex site that will not be new to very many of you but hopefully we may have caught some different angles on our pics, enough to make you seeing them something other than a waste of time! 

What an amazing site this is and all the more upsetting to see such magnificence in a state of such appalling decay. 

To the Derelict Places user who helped us find our way then thanks again. And if you are the German couple we scared half to death at the base of the clock tower "stairs" then please say hello! 

Enjoy!



*First view of the chateau after walking up from the village through the woods...*









*The "classic" picture friendly angle taken around the back...*








*The clock tower...*








*The ornate ceilings in the entrance hall...*








*And the classic staircase shot. These ceilings are made of lathe and plaster bonded with horse hair and show immense skill on the part of the plasterers...*








*Ornate mouldings on the staircase balconys...*








*A view across the roof from part way up the clock tower...*








*A Gothic ice cream cone!*








*In the land of chateaus it's only to be expected that your next door neighbour has one too... shame it's so small, brings down the character of the area so much!* 








*The clock mechanism...*








*The garden buildings. I only have a wooden shed in mine...* 








*I love this wooden panelling which appears all over the place throughout the building...*








*Another view of the cheapskates down the valley. Fancy waking up to this view every morning!*








*Having been converted to an orphanage/school the building has quite a lot of bathrooms. I despair of the human race when scrotes vist with no better intention than to trash everything.*








*Another bathroom. I'm not sure why there are two baths set in the middle of the room with steps up into them but what a cool idea! The wall to the right has a long row of shower cubicles along it. *








*And finally on the sanitary side this was a private bathroom in what looked like it might have been the head teacher's room or the like. Not sure about his choice of bath foam additive though.*








*The architecture of this building is unbelievable in it's magnificence...*








*In the boiler room down in the cellars...*








*Wonder why the guage shows such a head of pressure? *








*This building is so vast it has a power distribution system in a room all of it's own. It makes the consumer unit more often seen in a "normal" house look tiny by comparison.*








*Also in the cellars is the kitchen complex. Again it is on a huge scale.*








*Vaulting horses stored in an outbuilding immediately by the yard. It is still possible to see netball court markings painted on the yard. *








*Even exterior architecture is elaborately decorative reflecting the affluence of the original owners. This covered way ceiling outside the building is a prime example.*








*And finally, an alternative view of the clock tower taken from one of the ornamental towers...*







 *Hope you enjoyed these photos as much as we did taking them!!! Thanks for looking.* ​


----------



## Janey68 (Jun 26, 2011)

These are great, makes me want to pack my bags and go.

You take some brilliant pictures...


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks but I think you just cost me a lot of money, the wife wants to see how much it would be to buy it


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 26, 2011)

That's absolutely brilliant, loving the french theme.


----------



## podman (Jun 27, 2011)

Great location and really excellent photos

thanks for posting


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 27, 2011)

My Jaw Just Dropped
That.. Derelict... Wtf?
Its Amazing!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 27, 2011)

A great, new take on it. Loved seeing the ornamental ceilings and other features.
Cheers, TeeJF...excellent stuff.


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Aug 5, 2011)

Absolutely amazing pics. Can't wait to go on my first explore!!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2011)

yellowbelly1981 said:


> Absolutely amazing pics. Can't wait to go on my first explore!!



Hee hee... odd though it sounds this was one of our first formal explores... easy access and absolute eye candy. I wsh more could be like Chateau Miranda!


----------



## mookster (Aug 6, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Hee hee... odd though it sounds this was one of our first formal explores... easy access and absolute eye candy. I wsh more could be like Chateau Miranda!



I think the closest thing we have to it here is Lillesden School!

A stunning place, it's high on my list for a European trip somewhen...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 6, 2011)

mookster said:


> I think the closest thing we have to it here is Lillesden School!
> 
> A stunning place, it's high on my list for a European trip somewhen...



Where's that at then Mookster? Not heard of that one. A school you say? Hmm interesting.


----------



## mookster (Aug 6, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Where's that at then Mookster? Not heard of that one. A school you say? Hmm interesting.



Hawkhurst in Kent, been a fair few reports on it although recently it's been redecorated by some proper graffiti artists, not the crap stuff.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 7, 2011)

Those sinks are great in the kitchen. Never seen anything like them.
Great explore.


----------



## turner74 (Aug 7, 2011)

*School*

Amazing place


----------



## audi-adam (Aug 8, 2011)

one word ...... EPIC!


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! What an interesting building. Thanks for sharing


----------

